# Dumped before It even began!



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.

It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..

Majority of the time she would always txt me first, and we would txt until we fell asleep.

In the 2 months I was seeing her, we met outside of work TWICE! YES TWICE!, basically her Mom Is going through Chemo and she Is living there to look after her, and not at her own place.

I did go to her place once, she was on her period so nothing really happen'd apart form a bit of Foreplay, then a few week's later we wen't on a horror walkthrough thingy as a first date, wen't back to mine, she gave me head lol, no sex though as my Mum and cousin where In the other room.

That was the last time I saw her out of work which was about a month ago, In the last 3 week's we had a few fallings out as I kept on that I wanted to see her, and she just kept saying she can't commit to anything right now cause there Is so much going on In her life, which I wasn't happy about but I accepted.

Here's where things go down hill, big time.

Basically, I finish work at 7, and swipe out at 7.30, she has a 15min break at 7, so we meet outside, sit on a bench and have a cuddle, kiss and a chat ect.., we have been doing that for a few week's when we both work together, but 2 fridays ago, It was my last shift working those hours becuase of Xmas, so I wanted to see her 1 last time as I wasn't sure when I next would, so I waited all the way Until 7.30, and she didn't come out, so I wen't Into the store twice, each time getting a bit ****tier with her as she was taking ages, when to be fair It Isnt her fault, she gets told when to take her break, but I was annoyed!

Anyway I gave up and just wen't home, thinking nothing of It, she txt's me later that night saying "I'm only just on my break now Mr Moody I can't help my break doesn't fit In with u, don;t have attitude like that with me again" ofcourse I appoligise.

Anyway that whole weekend, for the first time In 2 months, we don't talk, It gets to Sunday evening and I txt her "Wot's going on with u I haven't heared from since Friday" and I get "To be honest the way u acted Friday really put me off, and ****ed me off, Im over It now though so Its all good" I leave It at that, she txt's me a few times first that week, but we litrally exchange a few words, nothing how It used to be, talking about ****ing, loving ect...

Tuesday evening I finally have enough and txt "Your not the same girl anymore, I dunno wot has gotten Into u but I feel your heart Isnt In It and Its a turn off for me having to txt u and chase u all the time" to which I get "Im confused, thought we agree'd to be firends, and no my heart Isnt In It after that Friday night I thought no I don't need that, theres just too much going on my life right now and I don't need txt's like this from u all the time"

I leave It until today and basically say I know Its over but I don't want there to be anyway animosity between us, are we cool? I'd like to talk to u In person tomorrow evening after work, I'll walk u to your Car"

What she says next hurts "We are cool, but depends on what you wan't to talk about, I'm not going back on everything It done now so lets just move on, It gets boring keep talking about It so no more please"

Point being to all of this, I don't know how a girl can change so much In such a short time, she wen't from telling me I was drop dead gorgeous and she was lucky to have me being Involved with her, txt'n everyday and night, naked pictures sen't to each other ect, ect...

To just her loosing Interest that quick, If she was as Into me as she say's she was, how could she of been that put off by what I did?

That's a lot to read and a little confusing as you can't see things from our perspectives but there It Is, It finished without even being given a chance, I wouldn't mind If she was put off by me out of work but It wasn't like that.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Since when did UKM become agony aunt haha??

In all seriousness mate, chin up, everyone has been there and it's all part of life and it'll all seem frivolous when you look back on it in years to come!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like she doesn't even lift


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Well....she's seeing someone else!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like you pushed her away by wanting to see her all the time and pearlers like "Its a turn off for me having to txt u and chase u all the time" was never gonna do you any favours was it.

Her mam is having Chemo, will need care and attention, she#s working (I assume fulltime) so she's more than entitled to time on her own.

Personally, sounds like she's got out of a good thing quickly as you sound possessive and demanding - after 2 weeks!


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


Some girls are like that but you losing your cool over her delayed break won't help. Plus her mom going through chemo is a lot more important than your feelings.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Sounds like you pushed her away by wanting to see her all the time and pearlers like "Its a turn off for me having to txt u and chase u all the time" was never gonna do you any favours was it.
> 
> Her mam is having Chemo, will need care and attention, she#s working (I assume fulltime) so she's more than entitled to time on her own.
> 
> Personally, sounds like she's got out of a good thing quickly as you sound possessive and demanding - after 2 weeks!


This


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Stop moaning like a wee b|tch and go on pof!

Also dont ever admit you sit on a bench and cuddle again :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

at least you got a head from all this! so chin up


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

she can do better


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

teramobil said:


> at least you got a head from all this! so chin up


IN TWO MONTHS!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds to me like ya just pushed her away and showed her your angry side that she didn't like. I'm not suprised she ended it to be honest. You sounded far too clingy and desperate. Don't mean to come across as harsh.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> IN TWO MONTHS!!!


yeah the poor girl didn't even get that in two months!!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP, bet your glad you asked ay?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Plain as day why mate....

As Barsnack says...she can do better.

Don't worry as you're still young & there are plenty more around looking to find someone to share their gene pool with.

Forget her.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

best thing you could do now mate is knock fck out of every bloke you see her talking to her and bow down in style lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Sounds like you pushed her away by wanting to see her all the time and pearlers like "Its a turn off for me having to txt u and chase u all the time" was never gonna do you any favours was it.
> 
> Her mam is having Chemo, will need care and attention, she#s working (I assume fulltime) so she's more than entitled to time on her own.
> 
> Personally, sounds like she's got out of a good thing quickly as you sound possessive and demanding - after 2 weeks!


Whole thing sounds like a headache... but he said 2 months... I don't think wanting to see a girl twice in two months is demanding in the slightest regardless of the situation.

OP. Honestly, sounds like she was never really into you or was/is seeing someone else. Move on... nothing good ever comes out of drama like this.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Whole thing sounds like a headache... but he said 2 months... I don't think wanting to see a girl twice in two months is demanding in the slightest regardless of the situation.
> 
> OP. Honestly, sounds like she was never really into you or was/is seeing someone else. Move on... nothing good ever comes out of drama like this.


Ahh, thought he said 2 weeks. My bad.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


lets not wast any more talk and get on with the pics son. :thumb:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

in all honesty OP, I read all your post and this sounds like you stil have a chance!

simply call her or txt her and tell her this "Listen babe, even though its been only 2 months that we've been together but I have strong feelings for you! I have never been like this with anyone and I thought we had something special going on between us! I understand that I crossed the line last firday and I do apologise for that. I understand that you have alot going on in your life at the moment and sometimes talking about those [email protected] with someone helps. so I can be all ears and will listen. I really want this to work. can we try again? I hope we can but if you think we're done then remeber I be here for you if you need me" xxxx

send her that see her heart melt. :thumb:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Picsornogirl


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just gotta move on and not act like such a bitch next time... everyone's done it at some point. Learn a lesson.

(should have ****ed her when you had the chance too lol)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dear diary,

Today OP was a f**got.

Tom


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Woman are a different species, and they're not as innocent and lovely as they make out they are. For example look at how they treat their best friends, we males live on a different wave length so we don't notice things the same as their counterparts.

Yeah, I have trust issues, and from my experience we all should. That, or I'm a sexist [email protected], you decide. Either way, if you decide to live life not needing a woman to make you happy then your life will be more enjoyable, and without trying you'll one day have an amazing woman by your side who doesn't bother playing the silly school girl games.

Move on, brah. The iron will guide you.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

OP, is this the girl who you were worried would think your penis was too small or is this a different woman?


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Is that you anabolik ?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

move on and try not to learn what you can from this,she seems to have enough going on with her mum etc


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


How old are u mate? I have been out with a few like that, 1st one i did push away cuz she was my 1st girlfriend and i didnt know how it worked lol. She would text me and naturaly i would text back but apperently thats the wrong thing to do. Another one she was seeing someone else and didnt have the decency to tell me as i stood freezin my knackers off outside college.

People here are blaming you but i dont agree. You probably just did what u thought was right. If u was waiting for her and didnt show for ages then you was in the right to go if u was just standin outside. She should of been more understanding.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Man up mate, its only one bird, one bird that made no effort to see you. Be glad to get the head fk out of your life. I think you only come across clingy and desperate as she was so distant, now go and use that ****nal of photos and plaster them all over Facebook, good lad.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

teramobil said:


> in all honesty OP, I read all your post and this sounds like you stil have a chance!
> 
> simply call her or txt her and tell her this "Listen babe, even though its been only 2 months that we've been together but I have strong feelings for you! I have never been like this with anyone and I thought we had something special going on between us! I understand that I crossed the line last firday and I do apologise for that. I understand that you have alot going on in your life at the moment and sometimes talking about those [email protected] with someone helps. so I can be all ears and will listen. I really want this to work. can we try again? I hope we can but if you think we're done then remeber I be here for you if you need me" xxxx
> 
> send her that see her heart melt. :thumb:


No no no no mate. That advice means he will be her little lap puppy lying on his back and she has full control. She needs yo know she is special and he really likes her but he can also go find someone else just as easy .


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry guys was going to work.

Yer this Is the girl I was worried about my dick size lol, although after she gave me head she still txt just the same and It got even more Horney.

Im just a bit of a bad place of how quick someone can change, she really came across like she was crazy about me, and she's super hot which doesnt help.

But yer know she seem's to want to act like nothing happend and nothing was said.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok...you did what you thought was right...& in hindsight (a wonderful thing!) you didn't. Don't worry about it, please.

We've all made & will continue to make mistakes, because we don't learn from getting it right all the time.

Women are not female men...it's good to remember that, as they are a completely different being...my god they are wonderful though.

Put it down to experience, maybe do as @teramobil says, so at the very least she has good memories of you.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> No no no no mate. That advice means he will be her little lap puppy lying on his back and she has full control. She needs yo know she is special and he really likes her but he can also go find someone else just as easy .


see, this is where you guys go wrong.... ask any player and they will tell you! with any girl/woman you need to show them your softer side, pretend that you are a "lap puppy" and trust me they will let you do anything you want... after a few weeks they will let you smash their back doors in as well... trust.. it works for me almost 100% of the times....

as you said they need to feel important, thats in female nature... they have to feel important and sepcial and once you can make them feel that way.... well.. you know the rest lol

:thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> see, this is where you guys go wrong.... ask any player and they will tell you! with any girl/woman you need to show them your softer side, pretend that you are a "lap puppy" and trust me they will let you do anything you want... after a few weeks they will let you smash their back doors in as well... trust.. it works for me almost 100% of the times....
> 
> as you said they need to feel important, thats in female nature... they have to feel important and sepcial and once you can make them feel that way.... well.. you know the rest lol
> 
> :thumb:


It depends... if it's just sex he's after then I agree, eyes on the prize all the way lol, but he's not, he's got feelings for the girl that don't seem to be reciprocated.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doors & smashing is really frowned upon.

No, I'm not messing.

Ok?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

It's not all about you. I've left in the one bit of your post that has any real significance. Think about what she is going through and put your bruised ego and hurt feelings into perspective.



wylde99 said:


> ....... her Mom Is going through Chemo and she Is living there to look after her, and not at her own place........


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> It depends... if it's just sex he's after then I agree, eyes on the prize all the way lol, but he's not, he's got feelings for the girl that don't seem to be reciprocated.


in any case, that will work. its even better if he has feelings for her because he'd be able to show her his real softer side rather than faking it and get caught in the future.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

teramobil said:


> see, this is where you guys go wrong.... ask any player and they will tell you! with any girl/woman you need to show them your softer side, pretend that you are a "lap puppy" and trust me they will let you do anything you want... after a few weeks they will let you smash their back doors in as well... trust.. it works for me almost 100% of the times....
> 
> as you said they need to feel important, thats in female nature... they have to feel important and sepcial and once you can make them feel that way.... well.. you know the rest lol
> 
> :thumb:


If a one night stand was on the table then your way would work but for a relationship women like a nice but dominant man. In my experiance anyway, maybe we go for differant types of women tho mate .


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Doors & smashing is really frowned upon.
> 
> No, I'm not messing.
> 
> Ok?


he says it all the time and no one seem to have any issue with him though!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If a one night stand was on the table then your way would work but for a relationship women like a nice but dominant man. In my experiance anyway, maybe we go for differant types of women tho mate .


Exactly. My first gf dumped me, felt like shit, went all soppy, letters, present the lot. Didn't work. Within a week of me starting to see another girl and ignoring her she was all of a sudden interested again lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> he says it all the time and no one seem to have any issue with him though!
> 
> View attachment 141208


Well he shouldn't...it's very disrespectful.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If a one night stand was on the table then your way would work but for a relationship women like a nice but dominant man. In my experiance anyway, maybe we go for differant types of women tho mate .


no, I'm sure all women are the same and they like a dominant man.... I'm not saying turn into a b!tch and that'll make her to like you.... you can still be a dominant man and show them your softer side, make them feel special etc etc....


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

You gotta be the flame not the moth!

On a serious note, I was kind of in the same boat not long ago...stunning Romanian girl from the local kebab house (cue the fat jokes, she was skinny, too skinny but man was she fit!). Anyway we'd always flirt when I went in for my cheat meal, and eventually we exchanged numbers. We were seeing each other for a week or so before she said she wasn't being honest and she still loves her ex yadda yadda yadda. Anyway I told her we could still be friends as she's a nice girl really, but eventually it was me doing the chasing so I cut ties and let go. Have now found out she's preggers (ex I presume, not me as I never planted seeds in her patch) and she's now calling me and texting. I just ignore mate as she's obviously not what I deserve, same for you, you should ignore the psycho and move on, plenty of fish in the sea mate!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

bro you sound like a bitch..


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Well he shouldn't...it's very disrespectful.


i need someone to teach me how to say what I want without being disrespectful.

its hard....


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> naked pictures sen't to each other ect, ect...


If I were you mate, I'd PM copies of those pics to everyone who has contributed to this thread.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> If I were you mate, I'd PM copies of those pics to everyone who has contributed to this thread.


Careful mate, you might regret that request  .


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

guys please leave the guy alone... or i will get my crystal ball out and start cursing you all...

i feel sorry for the poor bloke


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Careful mate, you might regret that request  .


Not you is it?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

teramobil said:


> no, I'm sure all women are the same and they like a dominant man.... I'm not saying turn into a b!tch and that'll make her to like you.... you can still be a dominant man and show them your softer side, make them feel special etc etc....


That i agree with mate. The text u put on tho did sound abit grovely for me imo.

With my mrs we went on 3 dates and 2 times she said she never wanted to see me again. I tried the softy softy approach and then i just text saying im goin to the cinema and i dont go alone so ill pick u up we will have a good time and then ill buy u dinner. Got a reply back sayin be at mine for 7 then and she picked the film. 3 and half years later and she still with me.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Not you is it?


You hopeful  ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mogy said:


> You hopeful  ?


Used to know a lovely girl in Notts...lived in Mapperly Top...her back doors I never entered though...


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Used to know a lovely girl in Notts...lived in Mapperly Top...her back doors I never entered though...


I'm male. Hahahah


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mogy said:


> To clear things up, I'm male. Hahahah


Really...you do surprise me.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Really...you do surprise me.


Don't get too excited..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


not reading all that


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

@Mogy @latblaster hahahahhahahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Don't get too excited..


I'm naturally priapic.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

sounds like an immature girl better off without


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not reading all that


Tell him to come around and read it to you and feed you grapes while you kick back and relax in your Japanese style robe on a chaise longue.

He's that much of a bitch he'll jump at the chance :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not reading all that


I'll brief you...

the guy went out with this girl for two months, he liked her and she liked him.... in two months they had 1 forplay and he had a head so no sex at all. one night he was waiting outside of her work place for her for a few hours and she didn't turn up and he had a go at her and she didn't like it and everything went soure from there and 2 days later she broke up with him on the phone and now he posted this.

breathhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I'll brief you...
> 
> the guy went out with this girl for two months, he liked her and she liked him.... in two months they had 1 forplay and he had a head so no sex at all. one night he was waiting outside of her work place for her for a few hours and she didn't turn up and he had a go at her and she didn't like it and everything went soure from there and 2 days later she broke up with him on the phone and now he posted this.
> 
> breathhhhhhhhhh


nice recap!

well my advice to the OP here is to send her toe nail clippings and a handfull of pubes in the post, scent the letter with some nice aftershave and then surprise her by ringing her at random times through the night. she will be really surprised at how spontaneous and thoughtful he is and will soon be back in his arms


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Reading the title i thought it was a story about someone who shat themselves before they could get to a toilet , only to find out its someone crying after seeing someone half a dozen times and writing a page of waffle about it , if you are over 12 give yourself a slap.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Asking for advice on UKM..... Fail


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

aqualung said:


> Reading the title i thought it was a story about someone who shat themselves before they could get to a toilet , only to find out its someone crying after seeing someone half a dozen times and writing a page of waffle about it , if you are over 12 give yourself a slap.


OMFG that made me laugh so hard :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

OP I'm really sorry.. i feel like I'm laughing at your expense mate... I really feel bad now.. I wont say anything anymore


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Im just a bit of a bad place


Said no man ever


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

We all know what really happened...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

She already has a boyfriend, you were the bit on the side, you got too clingy, she put you on your ass, move on.

Thread over.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

To me that reads;

Met a hot chick, talked on facebook, sent dirty texts, had a fondle, she sucked me off. Then it ended

And your unhappy ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Men? What happened to us?










in recent news


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> I'll brief you...
> 
> the guy went out with this girl for two months, he liked her and she liked him.... in two months they had 1 forplay and he had a head so no sex at all. one night he was waiting outside of her work place for her for a few hours and she didn't turn up and he had a go at her and she didn't like it and everything went soure from there and 2 days later she broke up with him on the phone and now he posted this.
> 
> breathhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not reading all that


I just read "how can a girl change" at the bottom, that pretty much summed up his bitchness in brief


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

There as a post the other night, i think it was by @tamara She said as soon as she felt they guys package she was put off...... Maybe the same thing happened to you


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ableton said:


> There as a post the other night, i think it was by @tamara She said as soon as she felt they guys package she was put off...... Maybe the same thing happened to you


I wouldn't have sucked it. This is just because he got too clingy.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> I wouldn't have sucked it. This is just because he got too clingy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well....she's seeing someone else!


This!

She didnt come out for her break you say? She was inside in the back room gobbling of your manager :lol:

Dont matter mate, slip inside somebody else n you'll forget all about her.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> This!
> 
> She didnt come out for her break you say? She was inside in the back room gobbling of your manager :lol:
> 
> Dont matter mate, slip inside somebody else n you'll forget all about her.


Am always right.. It's the law 

Why is your missus side way on?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am always right.. It's the law
> 
> Why is your missus side way on?


So its easier for her to lick it up off the floor


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

You guys are right, I am a bitch when It comes to Girls!

But let me explain that I haven't really had a Women In my life for 2 years, I stopped training and started smoking weed everyday, Then she come's along and she Is honestly the hottest girl Iv'e been with, then she floods with me attention and txt's, everyday, morning and night, and I think yer Iv'e got myself a proper good girlfriend here.

Then now nothing, completely gone off me, and she say's lets not talk about It, but at work If we were out the back I would whisper dirty talk In her ear, give her a kiss on the neck ect...and she loved It.

What does she expect us to talk about and behave like? Its just gonna be weird now, I'm seeing her for the first time since that Incident tomorrow, my only hope Is that last time she saw me It was a bad memory, maybe If I just give her a smile and a hug and say "Hope your ok" she might remember the good side of me.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> So its easier for her to lick it up off the floor


Ahhh see I'd have put it upside down so she can catch it like a waterfall :innocent:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> You guys are right, I am a bitch when It comes to Girls!
> 
> But let me explain that I haven't really had a Women In my life for 2 years, I stopped training and started smoking weed everyday, Then she come's along and she Is honestly the hottest girl Iv'e been with, then she floods with me attention and txt's, everyday, morning and night, and I think yer Iv'e got myself a proper good girlfriend here.
> 
> ...


No!! Move on!! Find another....


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like she's shagging your best m8 ......... Next time you see him don't say anything and kick him in the nuts


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am always right.. It's the law
> 
> Why is your missus side way on?


Dont you recognise spiderwoman when you see it?.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Dont you recognise spiderwoman when you see it?.


Well.... Yeah.... But I've a crinkly in my neck now


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> give her a smile and a hug and say "Hope your ok"


Course she's ok. She sacked you off....

The ship has sailed. Let it go.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

1 u have a small cock

2 she's getting nailed proper by someone else

3 you were to slow

4 she has a lot on and ur obviously not worth adding to the mix

5 fcuking cool story bro!


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

get a boyfriend less hassle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhh see I'd have put it upside down so she can catch it like a waterfall :tongue:


Na i save that move for you :tongue:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

always treat girls as if u have a few on the go, removes all desperation


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


was she drunk when she told you these things


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

If you give her a hug she will think you're an absolute bellpiece and a weirdo aswell

Do it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Sounds like you pushed her away by wanting to see her all the time and pearlers like "Its a turn off for me having to txt u and chase u all the time" was never gonna do you any favours was it.
> 
> Her mam is having Chemo, will need care and attention, she#s working (I assume fulltime) so she's more than entitled to time on her own.
> 
> Personally, sounds like she's got out of a good thing quickly as you sound possessive and demanding - after 2 weeks!


Mind you this is coming from me but this guy sounds like a nutter


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Mind you this is coming from me but this guy sounds like a nutter


x2

Plus with his over inflated sense of entitlement he appears to have utterly dismissed the fact this girl is caring for her mother who is going through chemo!!!

When a family member is going through something as traumatic as cancer and chemo the very, *very last thing* you need or want is some idiot creating more drama in your life. Especially if you're working in addition to caring.

To the OP, she dumped you because rather than be a support in this difficult time you have acted like a possessive, selfish, dramatic idiot who is so focused on yourself you didn't even stop to consider what's she's got going on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> x2
> 
> Plus with his over inflated sense of entitlement he appears to have utterly dismissed the fact this girl is caring for her mother who is going through chemo!!!
> 
> ...


Yep no consideration for the girls personal life at all if the OP really wanted her that bad ? He would have asked to do anything to help out & be supportive & caring about her situation.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep no consideration for the girls personal life at all if the OP really wanted her that bad ? He would have asked to do anything to help out & be supportive & caring about her situation.


Exactly.

Hell, just not stomping off in a huff because she couldn't get her break at a time that was convenient for him would have been a start.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I see one positive.. U got head outa this !!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i haven't read all new posts but it seems things have changed in the story. was she seeing someone else? op needs to lay off the weed and move on to another girl after all the paranoid behavior leaves his system.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Hell, just not stomping off in a huff because she couldn't get her break at a time that was convenient for him would have been a start.


Its all her fault ! She should tell her mother to fuwk herself cause she has found such a amazing stalk.....I mean Boyfriend ! & take breaks from her work that provides her income cause after all money isnt that important ? I mean you don`t need it to LIVE & pay BILLS or anything ? Its not like you nnnneeeeddddd FOOD :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


if you got dumped before it began - then why the long whinging, post ??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Its all her fault ! She should tell her mother to fuwk herself cause she has found such a amazing stalk.....I mean Boyfriend ! & take breaks from her work that provides her income cause after all money isnt that important ? I mean you don`t need it to LIVE & pay BILLS or anything ? Its not like you nnnneeeeddddd FOOD :lol: :lol: :lol:


Theres some selfish people about mate. How dare she.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> if you got dumped before it began - then why the long winging post ??


He wants validation, so did a FEELINGSDUMP in the naive hope we'd be sympathetic! As if that ever happens here. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> I see one positive.. U got head outa this !!


Jeez poor girl....he was prob crying and blubbering all through that too.....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Theres some selfish people about mate. How dare she.


Yeah how dare she get cancer on purpose & start her devilish plans to stop their blossumin love before it could bloom into full on Murd... I mean relationship...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Did I miss how old the op is?? Sounds really young if so his mum needs a words stop being sooooooo neeeeeeeedy!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Did I miss how old the op is?? Sounds really young if so his mum needs a words stop being sooooooo neeeeeeeedy!


Don`t worry the guy will go away from here & we will see him on Jeremy Kyle in a few weeks i think :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Did I miss how old the op is?? Sounds really young if so his mum needs a words stop being sooooooo neeeeeeeedy!


Don't think he said, but I'd guess very young too.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Think you are being a bit harsh with the boy, he sounds young, and a little naive. He wanted to spend more time with the girl, so what. He didn't exactly sound that demanding, going out twice in 2 months. I'm sure when we were all younger we wanted to spend more time with someone we couldn't. I know I have.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

How old are you? 12?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

the problem is he needs to realise theres 'plenty more fish in the sea' so to speak - hes in danger of becoming a stalker at the moment.

*when you see her again just ignore her (no hugging ,crying,begging etc) , cant we all come together as a forum and chip in some money to hire @ewen as a sort of 'rent a slap' service? ...it will turn you into a man instantly.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Don't think he said, but I'd guess very young too.


I seem to recall he's not that young - mid twenties maybe? Interested in your take on another aspect from a woman's POV. I would have thought that most women over the age of 15 would find the incessant (or so it seems) touching, petting and cooing rather irritating and childish.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> How old are you? 12?


Who me?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Who me?


No not you sim... Well? actually now were on the subject how old are ya?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I seem to recall he's not that young - mid twenties maybe? Interested in your take on another aspect from a woman's *POV.* I would have thought that most women over the age of 15 would find the incessant (or so it seems) touching, petting and cooing rather irritating and childish.


Mmmm POV!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> No not you sim... Well? actually now were on the subject how old are ya?


35


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Not surprised to see this thread still going. Blokes clearly hurt but needs to realise stuff like this will happen all the way through life lol. The sooner you learn to accept what happens in life the better.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> 35


Ahh I see.. are you not going to ask me?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I seem to recall he's not that young - mid twenties maybe? Interested in your take on another aspect from a woman's POV. I would have thought that most women over the age of 15 would find the incessant (or so it seems) touching, petting and cooing rather irritating and childish.


If he's mid 20s, then we were definitely not being too hard on him.

You are absolutely correct! I'd be grinding my teeth within 5 minutes, as would most other women I expect. True, some people do the whole cutesy name and over the top public displays of affection, but is a bit desperate...and irritating.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ahh I see.. are you not going to ask me?


I wasn't lol, but now feel obliged - How old are you? What is your favourite colour? :laugh:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> If he's mid 20s, then we were definitely not being too hard on him.
> 
> You are absolutely correct! I'd be grinding my teeth within 5 minutes, as would most other women I expect. True, some people do the whole cutesy name and over the top public displays of affection, but is a bit desperate...and irritating.


But now you are making out his displays of affection are desperate and irritating. I'm sure they were reciprocated, so no problem. Why would that be desperate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

If you watched I'm a Celeb last night you would know that over 40% of woman say they love you when the don't really lol. Anyway mate, sounds like there wasn't much going on tbh. Let it be and move on


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems to me that after she gave you head, she started having second thoughts regarding the relationship. Possibly a previous partner had a much larger penis, and the thought of downgrading to some desperate guys little nipper turned her right off. You need to take your foot off the gas and at least act more Manley, even if in your current mind set are far from.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Should have washed your knob op. Get the hint. Thats why shes not returning.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> If he's mid 20s, then we were definitely not being too hard on him.
> 
> You are absolutely correct! I'd be grinding my teeth within 5 minutes, as would most other women I expect. True, some people do the whole cutesy name and over the top public displays of affection, but is a bit desperate...and irritating.


mid 20's he should know better- hes a man

grinding your teeth comes from the ritalin


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> But now you are making out his displays of affection are desperate and irritating. I'm sure they were reciprocated, so no problem. Why would that be desperate?


I'm not.  Though reading my previous post back, it does seem I was specifically attacking him, rather than a behaviour. If they were reciprocated then, as you say, all good. But she has also dumped him for what does appear to be clingy behaviour. Obviously we only have his side of the story.

Ian asked for my opinion on, and I quote:



> incessant (or so it seems) touching, petting and cooing rather irritating and childish.


I personally find over demonstrative displays of affection annoying, invasion of my personal space and desperate. I view that type of behaviour as desperate, as the impression it gives is of either trying to show others how amazeballs the relationship is - showing off and putting yourself on display. OR trying to prove how into you, he is, usually with the aim of getting something. So not only do I find it desperate, but also a bit manipulative and clingy.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

aqualung said:


> mid 20's he should know better- hes a man
> 
> grinding your teeth comes from the ritalin


That only happened for a week! They've still not got my dosage right, I went cold turkey on caffeine and spent most of 3 days asleep! Finally upped the dose (not the caffeine) again, but I still need an expresso at teatime or I nod off into my food! :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I wasn't lol, but now feel obliged - How old are you? What is your favourite colour? :laugh:


Ohh now were getting interesting... Well as you asked (pushed into) im 33 and id say im particularly fond of Green.. not the funny stuff the colour.. how about yourself shall we do hobbies and interests or does that seem a bit much?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Gym Bunny - You say clingy, but to be fair to him, they only went out twice in 2 months. Asking to see her more is normal, if like someone anyway. The fact her situation with her mum meant that it didn't suit, but she probably shouldn't have made herself available in the first place. Or as someone else said, she didn't think much of his manhood, went down hill after that.

I agree on last point. Been told off few times over the years for not showing affection in public, nothing ott, just hand holding or similar.

EDIT: didn't quote you


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Dark sim, I agree that she perhaps should have shied away from dating, but from personal experience of dealing with supporting someone with a serious medical problem, she probably isn't thinking that rationally.

More importantly though, in that situation, it is draining physically and mentally and never stops. So having someone who isn't part of that, who isn't "taking" from you is like stepping into a world of calm. It's a relief.

Which is why, I suspect, that when the OP, sent her texts telling her, she wasn't the same girl he'd met, etc. etc. the least stressful thing to do is just get rid.

So from that aspect I do think his behaviour was clingy. Physically seeing someone 2x isn't much, you're right, but people can be awfully clingy through text and FB. And his texts to her give me that impression.

I'd better stop now, poor lad is gonna log on and find a complete deconstruction of his personality! :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ohh now were getting interesting... Well as you asked (pushed into) im 33 and id say im particularly fond of Green.. not the funny stuff the colour.. how about yourself shall we do hobbies and interests or does that seem a bit much?


I like blues, don't mind the musical kind either.

Not too much at all.

Hobbies and interests include, bodybuilding, films and walking my dog. Quite a boring ba$tard actually lol.

And you?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I like blues, don't mind the musical kind either.
> 
> Not too much at all.
> 
> ...


sheizer!! I think were a bit similar sim.. excuse the pun.. I too enjoy walking my dog (staffie) with the mrs, we watch films now and then and I also train in a gymnasium im going there tonight before work!!!!! Christ this is all too...... much for me


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> sheizer!! I think were a bit similar sim.. excuse the pun.. I too enjoy walking my dog (staffie) with the mrs, we watch films now and then and I also train in a gymnasium im going there tonight before work!!!!! Christ this is all too...... much for me


I'm out, before this gets weird!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Poor OP, came to his lifting friends for comfort and got 9 pages of "man up woman" instead


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

OP, do what i told you a few pages back... it'll work..... you'll get her back......


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I'm out, before this gets weird!


Il second that plus I think we hijacked the poor kids post.. apologies OP.. carry on crying into your coco pops...


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

OP is a little feminine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

teramobil said:


> OP, do what i told you a few pages back... it'll work..... you'll get her back......


no NO NO your wrong ! He needs to get a photo camera take pictures of her when she leaves & enters her home , work & visits her mother. Then plan the kidnap... I mean conversation to win her back.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I feel like crying here for the OP, serious case of MTFU needed. Your self esteem is obviously on the floor you need to sort that out, you dont admit that your a bitch when it comes to girls to the general public, maybe yourself and a close friend then work on sorting it out! After then you need to address how you are around other woman! I know plenty of your type, just stinking of desperation doing whatever they can to get the hottest girl that is possible for them! When you meet a girl be open minded about the fact it might just fizzle out as well, if shes into you she will stick around, this girl just wasn't into you that much for whatever reason! and then there is the fact she's going through a tough time, don't under estimate what families go through when someone gets cancer! Its horrific! I dont think I'd be able to start a relationship under those circumstances, especially when someone else is trying to force me into their schedule!

You seem young, just learn from, grow up a bit and move on! I think most lads will have had similar experiences at young ages, I was 15 when something similar happened to me, unfortunately no blowies though :crying:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> *Long story short* because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


you call that a short story!!! if you talk like that to her with what she is going through she's better off

now suck it up and move on or pull a rual moat


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez poor girl....he was prob crying and blubbering all through that too.....


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

OP you're too Beta.

Read http://heartiste.wordpress.com :clap:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Even @The L Man aint this beta.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

She dumped you after head?

Cheesy willy


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Even @The L Man aint this beta.


im not beta Gary wtf :gun_bandana:


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

tell us more abt the head?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

It sounds like there was never anything there to begin with mate. Fvck it just move on, you'll meet someone else

For you to worry like this after only meeting her twice outside work it must have been a really good blowjob lmao


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Long story short because It Is 1 hell of a long story, the girl I was "Seeing" for 2 months pretty much has ended It.
> 
> It began with meeting her at work, her adding me on Facebook, me giving her my number, and then she would txt me all the time, sweet, sexy things, everyday we would txt telling each other wot we wanna do to each other ect..
> 
> ...


That's a long story short?

If that's a long story short you're problems are deeper than what you imagine bud!

Being cold hearted about it, you sound a bit needy and intense and also, would you really want to start dating a girl who's world could fall apart at anytime by the death of her mum. Not a great basis for a relationship!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry guys been sleeping all day as I work night's at the momen't.

Yer I'm 25, and she Is 23 with a 4yr old Daughter.

Some saying It wen't downhill after she gave me head, but the txt's got more Intense after that, and when I saw her In person she was looked even more Into the whole thing.

Did I mention for the first 6 week's, she would ALWAYS txt me first, and txt me sweet things, like how she wanted me to **** her, and 1 day fall In love with her.

She cancelled on me 4 time's, 4 time's she was mean't to come up mine and It would either be "I have a Headache" "Mum Is feeling I'll today" ect.., but It still stuck around, and then the second I do something a bit weird I,E Wait outside In the cold for her for half hour, and get ****ty with her for not coming out, that's what put her off, and she told me that.

Its just weird how she basically wan'ts to act like nothing ever happend and nothing was ever said, and what's even weirder Is that all of last week, she would still send me a few txt's, I assumed she forgave me, sure she acted different but we would still talk, and she would still tell me I was hot and made her laugh.

I'm not gonna see her for 2 week's now as her hours will change soon and I'll see her at work again, I'm just gonna Ignore her until then, and you guy's suggest when I do see her at work I behave how? act like Iv'e moved on and forgotten her?


----------



## YoungEn (Feb 25, 2013)

In for stories of getting head!

Joke, chin up man!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

YoungEn said:


> In for stories of getting head!
> 
> Joke, chin up man!


I'm more interested in these pics he speaks of :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I'm more interested in these pics he speaks of :lol:


If there actually were any.....:laugh:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

latblaster said:


> If there actually were any


I'll say it again. Picsornogirl


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Wylde 99

Pictures of aforementioned young lady's body.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Sorry guys been sleeping all day as I work night's at the momen't.
> 
> Yer I'm 25, and she Is 23 with a 4yr old Daughter.
> 
> ...


You're not going to ignore her, your just going to get on with your life!!! When you see her again just be normal, say hello ask her how shes been, what shes been up to, ask if her Mums ok etc Be a bit cheeky and flirty if you want just stop being a needy cvnt! And if the opportunity for another blowy comes up at the xmas party take it, but dont start being a needy cvnt again!

And to be honest alarm bells are going off in my head, you've seen her twice, had a blowy, young mum sending naked pics to lads she barely knows, you can bet your not the only one wholl have pics of her! Sound like a Jeremy Kyle case in the making this!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> .........when I do see her at work I behave how? act like Iv'e moved on and forgotten her?


Don't just act like it, do it. She's told you it's over and there really wasn't as much there as you like to think there was anyway. A few weeks of break-time snuggles and a BJ does not constitute a relationship. For your own good, get over it. If she ever tells you she wants to try again by all means consider it. Unless that happens, forget about it.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds like the best plan, although @ Ectosize, she told me she's slept with 4 people and they were all long relationships, the father of her baby was on and off for 5 years alone.

And she asked me to txt her mum for her while she was driving once and I was the litrally the only guy In her phone.

Bottom line here Is, you are all right, I was way to needy! Yer I saw her twice In 2 months but she did say she can't commit to anything just yet until everything dies down In her life, I kept on and on, not only about seeing her but always making sure she was still Into me!

Dunno If a long break might make her miss me a bit but trust me she was way Into It.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Sounds like the best plan, although @ Ectosize, she told me she's slept with 4 people and they were all long relationships, the father of her baby was on and off for 5 years alone.
> 
> And she asked me to txt her mum for her while she was driving once and I was the litrally the only guy In her phone.
> 
> ...


mate you are expecting too much from a 2 months relationship (i dont even call that a relationship to be honest as you were together for 2 months and saw eachother only twice)!

don't expect the long break will make her to come and fall on your feet.. she might move on and you should too..

infact if you break up then think of it this way, YOU WILL NEVER GET BACK TOGETHER!

move on....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

teramobil said:


> mate you are expecting too much from a 2 months relationship (i dont even call that a relationship to be honest as you were together for 2 months and saw eachother only twice)!
> 
> don't expect the long break will make her to come and fall on your feet.. she might move on and you should too..
> 
> ...


I know lol.

To be honest I think I'm more frustrated I didn't sleep with her lol.

Weird thing Is a week after that thing happend with me waiting outside, and her telling me she was put off, I asked If It was game over and she said no, lets see what happens.

I assumed that was her saying Its water under the bridge, so when I txt saying "I hate that I'm chasing u all the time now, and your not the same girl" That was the straw that broke the Camels back and she thought "This guy Is way too much"

Surely If she see's Iv'e changed there might be a chance?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I know lol.
> 
> To be honest I think I'm more frustrated I didn't sleep with her lol.
> 
> ...


mate, ofcourse there is a chance... I've already said it a few pages back... I even wrote what you should tell her in order to melt her heart... I swear it works every time.... even if it doesnt which i doubt it, at least you've tried your best mate.......


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

teramobil said:


> mate, ofcourse there is a chance... I've already said it a few pages back... I even wrote what you should tell her in order to melt her heart... I swear it works every time.... even if it doesnt which i doubt it, at least you've tried your best mate.......


Yer I saw what you said, but Iv'e pretty much already tried that, just not In those words.

I apoligised, explained that the only reason I got so upset was because that 15mins outside Is the only time I get to see her, In person, and talk to her In person, thinking about It surely she should feel the same and be just as eager If she was Into me as she said.

I told her that Its hard when I work with her, and I have to behave and watch what I say on the shoop floor because of customers, and that 15mins outside Is the only time I get to talk to her how I want too.

I also explained that I haven't had a women In my life for nearly 2 years, and then the girl of my dreams comes along and I'm just a bit rusty on the whole dating/Relationship thing, I will get better I said.

But the damage was really done, and she was really put off ever since that, before that she was amazingly sexy, funny, sweet and could get me hard just from her txt's lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Surely If she see's Iv'e changed there might be a chance?


Move the **** on and stop being so desparate.

You were "seeing" her for about 5 minutes, so do yourself a favour, learn from it, move on, stop being so ****ing needy, 'cos if you carry on like this, it won't be the only girl you end up chasing away.

"My old man used to tell me, before he left this shitty world, never chase buses or women - you always get left behind..."


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Forget her it is over.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Yer I saw what you said, but Iv'e pretty much already tried that, just not In those words.
> 
> I apoligised, explained that the only reason I got so upset was because that 15mins outside Is the only time I get to see her, In person, and talk to her In person, thinking about It surely she should feel the same and be just as eager If she was Into me as she said.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you said to her the night that she stood you outside of the shop but it sounds like you showed her your other side (the ugly side and we all have that side) and that probably scared her!? has she been in an abusive relationship before she met you?

did you shout at her? what the hell did you do to make her turn like that?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

She's just ****ed that you've been dating for over 2 months and still haven't dropped the love word mate, guaranteed win, inform us with the results.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Sorry guys been sleeping all day as I work night's at the momen't.
> 
> Yer I'm 25, and she Is 23 with a 4yr old Daughter.
> 
> ...


Yes FFS, don't pretend, actually move on and forget her.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> You guys are right, I am a bitch when It comes to Girls!
> 
> But let me explain that I haven't really had a Women In my life for 2 years, I stopped training and started smoking weed everyday, Then she come's along and she Is honestly the hottest girl Iv'e been with, then she floods with me attention and txt's, everyday, morning and night, and I think yer Iv'e got myself a proper good girlfriend here.
> 
> ...


Please hand your balls in at reception when you leave


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I don't know what you said to her the night that she stood you outside of the shop but it sounds like you showed her your other side (the ugly side and we all have that side) and that probably scared her!? has she been in an abusive relationship before she met you?
> 
> did you shout at her? what the hell did you do to make her turn like that?


I wen't In at 7.30 and said "What's going on are you going for your break or what" to which she replied "Yer I'm going now"

Wen't back outside, waited another 20mins, no show, wen't back In and said "Seriously what's going on Iv'e been waiting for 20mins babe" she replies "Well just go then Its freezing"

I say "Well I dunno when I'm gonna see u again so I'll wait a bit longer, I'd like u to find another guy who waits In the cold for u for half hour" to which she say's "I'm not gonna come out and see you If your gonna get all stroppy" Me "Well you know' Its annoying waiting around for so long, I'll wait a bit longer then I'll leave"

That was It, and not beeing funny but she told me a few week's back she was scared to let her guard down with me as she's been hurt so many time's, I thought this would prove I'm not here to hurt her at all!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I smell a troll ..........


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Sorry guys been sleeping all day as I work night's at the momen't.
> 
> *Yer I'm 25*, and she Is 23 with a 4yr old Daughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I smell a troll ..........
> 
> View attachment 141262


Me too man, no way this guy is for real!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I wen't In at 7.30 and said "What's going on are you going for your break or what" to which she replied "Yer I'm going now"
> 
> Wen't back outside, waited another 20mins, no show, wen't back In and said "Seriously what's going on Iv'e been waiting for 20mins babe" she replies "Well just go then Its freezing"
> 
> ...


Mate, she's not bothered about that, she just doesn't give a fvck by the sound of it. I don't mean to be harsh but you're probably just one of many guys she's had a bit of fun with. You've admitted this is the first gf in 2 years... you're just singing off different hymn sheets and trying to make sense of sometime that isn't there.

She probably also got fed up in waiting for you to fvck her.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Mate, she's not bothered about that, she just doesn't give a fvck by the sound of it. I don't mean to be harsh but you're probably just one of many guys she's had a bit of fun with. You've admitted this is the first gf in 2 years... you're just singing off different hymn sheets and trying to make sense of sometime that isn't there.
> 
> She probably also got fed up in waiting for you to fvck her.


Waiting for me to fvck her lol, I offered It on a plate and she cancelled on me 4 time's.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Waiting for me to fvck her lol, I offered It on a plate and she cancelled on me 4 time's.


Fair enough, but stop trying to figure it out. Just accept it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Fair enough, but stop trying to figure it out. Just accept it.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

How can anyone call this trolling is beyond me. The point of trolling is to have a laugh at someone elses expense. All OP is doing is making himself vulnerable to everyone and isn't covering himself in glory, he's also not attacking anyone else for reactions or laughs. No trolling here.

OP you need to get over it, plenty more fish in the sea. Stop analysing why its happened and move on with you life.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Mate, she's not bothered about that, she just doesn't give a fvck by the sound of it. I don't mean to be harsh but you're probably just one of many guys she's had a bit of fun with. You've admitted this is the first gf in 2 years... you're just singing off different hymn sheets and trying to make sense of sometime that isn't there.
> 
> She probably also got fed up in waiting for you to fvck her.


Look no further than this post. Girl doesn't care, stop showing her that you do.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe she just wanted some Male attention as she was a low point In her life, she got what she wanted out of me and that's that, suck It up I guess.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i opened this thread last night n thought, "hmph, get on wiv it o'well" log on just now and its going strong at 12 pages. mg: WTF SERIOUSLY?????


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Maybe she just wanted some Male attention as she was a low point In her life, she got what she wanted out of me and that's that, suck It up I guess.


yeah mate, bang on..... I hope at least you came in her mought lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP, as you seem to struggle with real people, why not just make a little doll of her that you can keep with you 24/7? The you can love her and kiss her and pat her, you could call her george.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow.

So, let's put this all into a bit of context shall we.



wylde99 said:


> Did I mention for the first 6 week's, *she would ALWAYS txt me first, and txt me sweet things, *like how she wanted me to **** her, and 1 day fall In love with her.


So, initially she did all the chasing and you enjoyed the attention, who doesn't?



wylde99 said:


> I know lol.
> 
> Weird thing Is a week after that thing happend with me waiting outside, and her telling me she was put off, I asked If It was game over and she said no, lets see what happens.
> 
> ...


In other words, she stopped chasing you all the time and you got upset.

See the bit in blue I highlighted? She gave you a second chance after your strop outside her work. But rather than go "OK", like an adult, you then promptly texted her bitching about how she wasn't chasing you. No wonder she thought "Nope!"



wylde99 said:


> She cancelled on me 4 time's, 4 time's she was mean't to come up mine and It would either be "I have a Headache" "Mum Is feeling I'll today" ect.., but It still stuck around, and then the second I do something a bit weird I,E Wait outside In the cold for her for half hour, and get ****ty with her for not coming out, that's what put her off, and she told me that.


When someone is caring for a family member with cancer, they are gonna flake out on you from time to time. The correct response is to be aware dates and meet ups could be cancelled and either accept that possibility by realising that right now you are NOT her first priority or don't arrange meet ups.

The correct response is NOT to count how many times they fail to make an appointment! Bet you reminded how many times she cancelled. 



wylde99 said:


> Its just weird how she basically wan'ts to act like nothing ever happend and nothing was ever said, and what's even weirder Is that all of last week, she would still send me a few txt's, I assumed she forgave me, sure she acted different but we would still talk, and she would still tell me I was hot and made her laugh.
> 
> I'm not gonna see her for 2 week's now as her hours will change soon and I'll see her at work again, I'm just gonna Ignore her until then, and you guy's suggest when I do see her at work I behave how? act like Iv'e moved on and forgotten her?


It's not weird, she's giving you, yet ANOTHER chance to act like a decent human being and not be stressful. She's trying to put this awkwardness behind and be friends. If you can't do that, then tell her and take a step back.

Ian's advice was bang on, as were others, don't ACT like you've moved on, actually move on!



wylde99 said:


> I wen't In at 7.30 and said "What's going on are you going for your break or what" to which she replied "Yer I'm going now"
> 
> Wen't back outside, waited another 20mins, no show, wen't back In and said "Seriously what's going on Iv'e been waiting for 20mins babe" she replies "Well just go then Its freezing"


So, when you said you were fed up with waiting, she told you to go, cause it's freezing. What a sensible reply! That to me says, bugger, I can't get on break and he's waited so long, but hell it's cold, so the logical thing is to leave. After all it's not like this is the only time EVAH! I can see him.

To which your response of:



wylde99 said:


> I say "Well I dunno when I'm gonna see u again so I'll wait a bit longer, *I'd like u to find another guy who waits In the cold for u for half hour*" to which she say's "I'm not gonna come out and see you If your gonna get all stroppy" Me "Well you know' Its annoying waiting around for so long, I'll wait a bit longer then I'll leave"


is just breathtaking in it's arrogance. Wow, just wow! :blink:

Talk about putting conditions on your relationship!



wylde99 said:


> That was It, and not beeing funny but she told me a few week's back she was scared to let her guard down with me as she's been hurt so many time's, I thought this would prove I'm not here to hurt her at all!


Considering you're acting like an emotional hot potato, I think she was very right to be scared of letting her guard down. The lack of empathy you've shown in these posts is telling and for the love of little green apples, why didn't you just talk to her like an adult and explain your concerns? Talk not text.

I think it's better for you to move on and stop making yourself and her miserable.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Wow.
> 
> So, let's put this all into a bit of context shall we.
> 
> ...


That was kind of how It was, but I said that nearly 2 week's after It happend, when I thought her and I were all good again, which she said we were.

All I did was mention that she wasn't the same, and It was killing off my attraction to her, I just tried to be honest.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

have you tried stalking her?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> have you tried stalking her?


I told him to do so but the boy wont listen i mean stalking is the best way of getting your pray.... I mean gf back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I told him to do so but the boy wont listen i mean stalking is the best way of getting your pray.... I mean gf back.


shows a total lack of commitment on his part. no wonder she thinks he is a pathetic loser and is laughing about his penis with her friends. sad state of affairs, at least harass her at work or something


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> shows a total lack of commitment on his part. no wonder she thinks he is a pathetic loser and is laughing about his penis with her friends. sad state of affairs, at least harass her at work or something


Stalkers these days they just lack that motivation you know ? I mean what ever happened to following a woman with your car & being only a few feet away all the time ? What happened to phone calls with loud breathing ? & flowers sendt to the womans doorstep sprayed with diluted seaman & tears?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

it's a fair point that, no one really does the heavy breathing thing any more do they? shame


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> it's a fair point that, no one really does the heavy breathing thing any more do they? shame


Yeah a damn shame those were the good old days


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP, you can borrow my shovel. Dig, when you think your deep enough, keep on digging and just hide there ay?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Turns out there Is hope after all, I'd actually forgotten about her and told myself that Its deffo over and to move on, but I came Into work early Wednesday night to get some food for the evening, and I saw her.

It brought all the feelings back and what I thought would be awkured turned out to be fairly smooth, I hugged her and asked how she was ect...we had a little giggle and laugh about random things then said goodnight see you soon.

I messaged her on Facebook later that night saying It was good seeing her, she said the same, then we got talking on how It all wen't wrong, which considering 2 weeks ago she didn't want to talk about any of It at all Is a step In the right direction.

I told her I know I ****ed up and I was a handfull, she replied with "A handful that made me giggle, your young, 1 day your find someone and you will feel different and won't act like you did with me"

Of course I said "Your the 1 I still want though, I can proove to you Iv'e changed, maybe 1 day you will have a change of heart about us" she replies "maybe  x"

I then tell her I'm going to wait until Xmas Is over then ask her out on a date and start over again, she told me I was good at the start but then got Intense and she ran away.

I might be reading too much Into this but there was good chemistry when I saw her at work, and that was the first time seeing her for nearly a month, last time beeing the time when I got all ****ty with her, so she had a bad memory of me, and she seemed a lot more chatty txt'n so I'm hoping Its not game over just yet.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the way this thread starts with. 'Long story short'


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah a damn shame those were the good old days


yea defo they were the good ol days when people stalked actual real live people :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

A young relationship really shouldn't be this hard. Jeez.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> A young relationship really shouldn't be this hard. Jeez.


Not unless she's extremely fat.

Not read the OP or any of the thread just presume that's the case


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Not unless she's extremely fat.
> 
> Not read the OP or any of the thread just presume that's the case


He's chasing her like a puppy dog after not being very nice to her. Now she's actually talking to him again, he thinks he's in. But he's not. If she wanted him, they'd be together right now.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Forgot to say imo... before I get shot down!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Forgot to say imo... before I get shot down!


Blast.. Shot you down!!... :2guns:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Blast.. Shot you down!!... :2guns:


Shut it, you!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Shut it, you!!


Face shut.. .. . :wink:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Carve your names on the bench and sit there when she's at work and just stare at the store, leave a dead pigeon under the wipers of her car if this doesn't work move the bench her parents garden and sit there work

Women like this kind of thing


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Turns out there Is hope after all, I'd actually forgotten about her and told myself that Its deffo over and to move on, but I came Into work early Wednesday night to get some food for the evening, and I saw her.
> 
> It brought all the feelings back and what I thought would be awkured turned out to be fairly smooth, I hugged her and asked how she was ect...we had a little giggle and laugh about random things then said goodnight see you soon.
> 
> ...


Jeez dude, things must be dry if you are still hanging on to this.

And what you banging on about "you've changed", no you haven't, you still acting desperate, you reak of desperation. Give it up, sadly I know you won't.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Why is this **** on UKM??


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh so this is still going :/

Love the waiting until after xmas to ask her out (obv so you dobt have to buy her anything) OP aint as soft as I first thought


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Turns out there Is hope after all, I'd actually forgotten about her and told myself that Its deffo over and to move on, but I came Into work early Wednesday night to get some food for the evening, and I saw her.
> 
> It brought all the feelings back and what I thought would be awkured turned out to be fairly smooth, I hugged her and asked how she was ect...we had a little giggle and laugh about random things then said goodnight see you soon.
> 
> ...


You are reading too much into it alright. She's being nice by not telling you to F off altogether.

If a woman says to you.."A handful that made me giggle, your young, 1 day your find someone and you will feel different and won't act like you did with me"...you're toast brother.

If you want her to want you...theres only one way to play this..it will work I promise you this much, but it won't change the problem which is your neediness. That you'll have to deal with in some other way.

Ignore her, pretend she doesn't exist anymore, remove her from Facebook, don't answer the phone to her..her head will be so cooked wondering why you don't even acknowledge her anymore she'll be the one asking you out on dates.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Turns out there Is hope after all, I'd actually forgotten about her and told myself that Its deffo over and to move on, but I came Into work early Wednesday night to get some food for the evening, and I saw her.
> 
> It brought all the feelings back and what I thought would be awkured turned out to be fairly smooth, I hugged her and asked how she was ect...we had a little giggle and laugh about random things then said goodnight see you soon.
> 
> ...


Move on, son.

All this mithering about her being the one you still want, and you're going to ask her out on a date? Well even if it does get you a date, and maybe a symapthy bang, I suspect that's all she wrote. And I doubt you'd get that anyways.

Move on, stop being a lapdog - not for pride, not to have ego, none of that bullshit - just simply because it doesn't work. As queenie said, if she had any decent interest, you'd either be together or still together. Most like some attention until it gets stalker-ish, from the sounds of it, she's just having a laugh, enjoying a bit of attention and feeling desired, but has no further interest in you.

Do yourself a favour, move on, stop pursuing her, and get on with your life.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

I think you two could married this time next year with about three kids, a little house on the prairie, nice family car on the drive......she sounds totally into you now :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

OP here are some ways that will make her love you:

carve her name into your arm using a compass

write a poem using your own blood

kidnap her family till she agrees to letting you finger her

kidnap her and hope that she develops Stockholm syndrome

kill a cat and use its intestines to write "i love you"

Sit outside her house and shout her name as loud as you can over and over again

follow her everywhere

beg her

sh*g her sister

sh*g her mum

sh*g her dad

If none of these work she's not worth it


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> OP here are some ways that will make her love you:
> 
> carve her name into your arm using a compass
> 
> ...


All tried and trusted methods. @Ashcrapper...not forgetting the heavy breathing:thumb:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> OP here are some ways that will make her love you:
> 
> carve her name into your arm using a compass
> 
> ...


All of the rest but really?? kill a cat?? I mean come on this has been covered In a previous thread.. it didn't go down to well..


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> All of the rest but really?? kill a cat?? I mean come on this has been covered In a previous thread.. it didn't go down to well..


I don't like cats but ok if that's upsetting how about take a dead cat that died of natural causes or was killed by a badger or somehting and use its entrails


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> OP here are some ways that will make her love you:
> 
> carve her name into your arm using a compass
> 
> ...


You've done this before haven't you you wise fcuker I wish my old man had told me all this years ago would save so many trips to the nick


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> All tried and trusted methods. @Ashcrapper...not forgetting the heavy breathing:thumb:


You should be heavy breathing around women all the time anyway. Also make sure you wink but at a rapid rate so that it looks like you have a bad twitch. women dig that


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You should be heavy breathing around women all the time anyway. Also make sure you wink but at a rapid rate so that it looks like you have a bad twitch. women dig that


 :lol: Duly noted for future reference Liam, thank you good sir!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I don't like cats but ok if that's upsetting how about take a dead cat that died of natural causes or was killed by a badger or somehting and use its entrails


Im no cat fan either but trust me you don't want to start off with the (killing of feline) talk it gets you in trouble.. I can see the old car flattened cat being used? Its no harm... Just a road kill..


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Im no cat fan either but trust me you don't want to start off with the (killing of feline) talk it gets you in trouble.. I can see the old car flattened cat being used? Its no harm... Just a road kill..


Why do we have undercover RSPCA on here as well as the filth now? 

Seriously though i actually love cats but this is for love so my feelings need to be put aside and the pussy killing beginning, I can't think of a single better why to bag this girl than killing the cat OP I'm quite certain for this to work it has to be her cat though not some random. I've also been informed if it's one she has had from child hood all the better! Which I presume she has as you sound about 12 so she can't be much older


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> You've done this before haven't you you wise fcuker I wish my old man had told me all this years ago would save so many trips to the nick


My dad did tell me these things when i went to visit him in prison, he said many of the women he tried this on (judge called them vicitms) didn't appreciate them but when he's out in 9 years he will try them again and hopefully they'll work this time


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> :lol: Duly noted for future reference Liam, thank you good sir!!


Trust me Mixer you will have them frothing at the gash


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Im no cat fan either but trust me you don't want to start off with the (killing of feline) talk it gets you in trouble.. I can see the old car flattened cat being used? Its no harm... Just a road kill..


Only problem with a cat being flattened by a car is it can mess its insides up. Is it ok to poison them?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> You should be heavy breathing around women all the time anyway. Also make sure you wink but at a rapid rate so that it looks like you have a bad twitch. women dig that


D'you know I'd hear that thing about looking like you've had a stroke being quite effective, I thought it was a gag until now.

I've always wondered why guys on internet forums apparently get much more action than me - and now I understand!

I've been going about this all wrong, I'm just not showing enough commitment. Damn those wasted years...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Why do we have undercover RSPCA on here as well as the filth now?
> 
> Seriously though i actually love cats but this is for love so my feelings need to be put aside and the pussy killing beginning, I can't think of a single better why to bag this girl than killing the cat OP I'm quite certain for this to work it has to be her cat though not some random. I've also been informed if it's one she has had from child hood all the better! Which I presume she has as you sound about 12 so she can't be much older


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/247559-okay-boys-girls-i-really-need-help-post4654723.html#post4654723

Have a peruse cat lovers..


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> My dad did tell me these things when i went to visit him in prison, he said many of the women he tried this on (judge called them vicitms) didn't appreciate them but when he's out in 9 years he will try them again and hopefully they'll work this time


Wiseman indeed your pops your so lucky!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/247559-okay-boys-girls-i-really-need-help-post4654723.html#post4654723
> 
> Have a peruse cat lovers..


Already seen it mate thank you for the thought though


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Only problem with a cat being flattened by a car is it can mess its insides up. Is it ok to poison them?


Please see my previous post as I've no intention on stating how best to kill (and preserve) a cat.. on this forum


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/247559-okay-boys-girls-i-really-need-help-post4654723.html#post4654723
> 
> Have a peruse cat lovers..


Haha, just because you got a mod spanking, gotta let it go!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> D'you know I'd hear that thing about looking like you've had a stroke being quite effective, I thought it was a gag until now.
> 
> I've always wondered why guys on internet forums apparently get much more action than me - and now I understand!
> 
> I've been going about this all wrong, I'm just not showing enough commitment. Damn those wasted years...


Mate that's why so many on here are playas! I've nearly perfected the heavy breathing, twitching and trying to lick girls faces when they pass me. Soon i will lose my virginity! Actually @The L Man there's some good tips on here for you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> OP here are some ways that will make her love you:
> 
> carve her name into your arm using a compass
> 
> ...


You forgot telephone call her constantly making loud heavy breathing in the phone, flashing her in only a trench coat , collection locks of her hair, renting a apartment right beside hers for everyday spying convenience.

god the young stalkers today they never learn do they ?! Forgotten even the basics of stalking.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Mate that's why so many on here are playas! I've nearly perfected the heavy breathing, twitching and trying to lick girls faces when they pass me. Soon i will lose my virginity! Actually @The L Man there's some good tips on here for you


Wooooow hold your horses there mate to pull these advanced techniques off you do at least need some game, L Man has zero


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Billions of other women out there, get a different one.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Carlsberg don't do needyness but if they did.......


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> You are reading too much into it alright. She's being nice by not telling you to F off altogether.
> 
> If a woman says to you.."A handful that made me giggle, your young, 1 day your find someone and you will feel different and won't act like you did with me"...you're toast brother.
> 
> ...


Why Is everyone telling me to do this lol, even my friends are saying It.

Whats the trick? It makes then wonder why all of a sudden there not In your limelight anymore?

Guess I could try It, but surely removing her off Facebook Is just petty and seems Im doing It for attention.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> seems Im doing It for attention.


I don't think you need to worry about this anymore


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Even the seconds I wasted on the op are gone forever


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Why Is everyone telling me to do this lol, even my friends are saying It.
> 
> Whats the trick? It makes then wonder why all of a sudden there not In your limelight anymore?
> 
> Guess I could try It, but surely removing her off Facebook Is just petty and seems Im doing It for attention.


Because bitches be crazy


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Why Is everyone telling me to do this lol, even my friends are saying It.
> 
> Whats the trick? It makes then wonder why all of a sudden there not In your limelight anymore?
> 
> Guess I could try It, but surely removing her off Facebook Is just petty and seems Im doing It for attention.


I think it's because some people think / find these supposedly clever little tricks get the girls running after them again.

Here's the thing - she's just not that into you. Recognise that, and move on. Don't play and stupid little games, or unfriend her. Be civil, friendly, but leave it there. Give out the vibe that you're not a sulky little boy, that you've accepted things and are moving on - that doesn't mean you have to cut off all ties or never speak to her - just that you still seem to be dealing with her as if you're still trying to get her back. She sounds completely uninterested in that, so move on, don't spend your time, energy, or emotions trying to chat her up - be civil, even friendly - but move on.

At the moment you sound like a right needy ****, so without getting a clue, you sound as if you'll continue to put off other girls you might meet. There's plenty of other girls for you to meet, so why get so fixated? As things stand, you sound like every time you speak to her, you're almost trying to chat her up - I'll say this again, she doesn't hate you, she's just not that into you. So recognise that, you don't have to be a prick with her, just focus your efforts elsewhere.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

wylde99 said:


> Why Is everyone telling me to do this lol, even my friends are saying It.
> 
> Whats the trick? It makes then wonder why all of a sudden there not In your limelight anymore?
> 
> Guess I could try It, but surely removing her off Facebook Is just petty and seems Im doing It for attention.


Mate MOVE THE FUWK ON there are billions of women in the world & you focus your attention on her like a love starved puppy , is her vagina made out of rainbows & unicorn dust ?

Your like Super Mario who tries to save the princess, and doesnt know that bowser in reality is screwing the sh!t out of princess peach who is hiding from Mario.

Stop obsessing over princess peach and realize that bowser is screwing the fuwk ! Out of princess peach ! & your just the deranged guy in a plummer outfit high on red shrooms , pcp & plants so high that you have the idea princess peach actually WANTS you & needs saving!


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

^lol at the mario\princess peach reference^


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Why Is everyone telling me to do this lol, even my friends are saying It.
> 
> Whats the trick? It makes then wonder why all of a sudden there not In your limelight anymore?
> 
> Guess I could try It, but surely removing her off Facebook Is just petty and seems Im doing It for attention.


Because it works. Against all male logic this will work.

It's like Al Bundy off Married With Children once said...and I quote, ''Never try to understand women...women understand women and they hate each other''.

A very good and trusted friend of mine once said, and again I quote.. ''The best trick women ever pulled off, is convincing men they are the weaker sex''.

Very close women friends of mine have heartily admitted to me that men are idiots when compared to how conniving and devious women can be. The trick is to not be bitter about it but accept this is the norm and be even more cunning and devious in return.

The moral of this story is...this doll may not want you, but she does want you to pay her attention, take it away from her and the rug is gone from under her and she will want it back.

Almost 100% of women are like this. Women have been used to men chasing them in some form or another for millennia...it's in their/our genes to play along with this. When it doesn't go their way...they don't like it and will do silly things to get it back.

One of 2 things will happen as a result of you doing this.. 1. Either she will want you back...or 2. She actually doesn't really want you at all and it wont bother her, but in the meantime youll be regaining some of your dignity, learning a lesson about it and getting used to not fawning over her like a lost puppy.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Because it works. Against all male logic this will work.


It may work with some - but at the end of the day, she's just not that into him.

So he should just move the **** on, stop obsessing about her, stop trying to win her back, stop trying these stupid little juvenile tricks, and move the **** on.

If I was in his shoes, I wouldn't play any stupid games with ignoring her, unfriending her, or any of that shit. I'd learn from the whole thing, move the **** on, and find somebody else - and hopefully, not put the next one off by being such a needy ****.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Because it works. Against all male logic this will work.
> 
> It's like Al Bundy off Married With Children once said...and I quote, ''Never try to understand women...women understand women and they hate each other''.
> 
> ...


How can men understand women when women don`t even understand women. Al Bundy i think understands the female species better then anyone ever could


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

nick-oh-lars said:


> ^lol at the mario\princess peach reference^


I loved it.

Dunno about you, but my mind wandered off for a second and found myself in a cartoon world, nailing the Princess behind one of those big ****ing mutant plants.

And with that needle-scratching-across-a-record sound, I was back.


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I loved it.
> 
> Dunno about you, but my mind wandered off for a second and found myself in a cartoon world, nailing the Princess behind one of those big ****ing mutant plants.
> 
> And with that needle-scratching-across-a-record sound, I was back.


Like a JD daydream from scrubs.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> I loved it.
> 
> Dunno about you, but my mind wandered off for a second and found myself in a cartoon world, nailing the Princess behind one of those big ****ing mutant plants.
> 
> And with that needle-scratching-across-a-record sound, I was back.


Luigi the poor bastard is the victim in all of this he had a one night stand with Peach & now hi`s as screwed up as Mario is & Mario is ****ed off at Luigi cause he actually got to nail her. So Mario smashed Luigi`s legs with a crowbar & thats why Luigi`s jump is so fuwked up. So now you got 2 deranged plummers high on PCP, shrooms & weed. Stalking the princess who obviously does`nt want to be with either of the crazy bastards. While Bowser tries hi`s best to stop them but who the hell can stop anyone with that amount of drugs in their system ?


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Lugi had his way with peach?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> Lugi had his way with peach?


Ofcourse he had why the hell do you think Mario did hi`s legs in with a crowbar ? Have you seen the way Luigi walks & jumps ? Obviously SOMEONE got jealous. Now NOBODY wants to play Luigi cause the poor bastard is half disabled. And for only one hot poke in the princesses peach.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> It may work with some - but at the end of the day, she's just not that into him.
> 
> So he should just move the **** on, stop obsessing about her, stop trying to win her back, stop trying these stupid little juvenile tricks, and move the **** on.
> 
> If I was in his shoes, I wouldn't play any stupid games with ignoring her, unfriending her, or any of that shit. I'd learn from the whole thing, move the **** on, and find somebody else - and hopefully, not put the next one off by being such a needy ****.


I agree, that's pretty much the whole gist of what I was trying to get across.


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Ofcourse he had why the hell do you think Mario did hi`s legs in with a crowbar ? Have you seen the way Luigi walks & jumps ? Obviously SOMEONE got jealous. Now NOBODY wants to play Luigi cause the poor bastard is half disabled. And for only one hot poke in the princesses peach.


Don't Luigi's legs spin around when he's in the air? That's pretty extravagant for a disabled plumbers mate.

You do realise. There'll be some 18 year old lad come to look for info on gear and be thinking "who the chuff are these people talking about? I don't remember these Pokémon"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> Don't Luigi's legs spin around when he's in the air? That's pretty extravagant for a disabled plumbers mate.
> 
> You do realise. There'll be some 18 year old lad come to look for info on gear and be thinking "who the chuff are these people talking about? I don't remember these Pokémon"


Hi`s legs are out of hi`s sockets so they have a free spin. And any 18 year old who confuses Mario & luigi for pokemon should have a thunderbolt from pikachu to the BALLS.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my god, still!?!?! :blink:

How many times do people have to tell you to move on? 

She was being polite, and rather than being frank and saying "you were highly stressful and my life is so much better now I don't have to deal with your temper tantrums" she tried to encourage you to look at other women.

She did NOT mean "I want you back".

As several people have pointed out it's high time you got some self respect and rather than hang around her and worship her, take a step back, be civil and leave it at that!

She is not "the one" she is not perfect and treating her as such is creepy and needy and not fair on either of you.

Move on!!!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

This is going to end in a restraining order.

It's ok though because even then she's just playing hard to get right? Right!?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh my god, still!?!?! :blink:
> 
> How many times do people have to tell you to move on?
> 
> ...


I think Miss Bunny may have a point here, And that is to just move on mate..There's more fish in the sea as they say... :thumbup1:


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Best.short.story.ever


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Females are **** abouts.

/thread


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Fuarknez said:


> Females are **** abouts.
> 
> /thread


I rather think that people can be terrible adults, irrespective of their gender.

Although, of course, you could say I would say that, what with being female meself.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You got a bj.

Id say you win.


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I rather think that people can be terrible adults, irrespective of their gender.
> 
> Although, of course, you could say I would say that, what with being female meself.


I meant, females who don't even lift! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Fuarknez said:


> I meant, females who don't even lift! :thumb:


NICE SAVE!

For such brilliance in complimenting a woman....I think you get some reps.  The OP could learn from you, Jedi Master.

Please note, his delightfully direct compliment gets reps. Anyone else....well, you all know how emotional we women can be....may get negs. Especially in 2 days time. :rolleye: :devil2:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

man the fvck up


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> NICE SAVE!
> 
> For such brilliance in complimenting a woman....I think you get some reps.  The OP could learn from you, Jedi Master.
> 
> Please note, his delightfully direct compliment gets reps. Anyone else....well, you all know how emotional we women can be....may get negs. Especially in 2 days time. :rolleye: :devil2:


What can I say.. I'm a natural :innocent:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

two words: silent approach


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that youve ended it, can we see some of the naked pics?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

how is this thread still going?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

teramobil said:


> in all honesty OP, I read all your post and this sounds like you stil have a chance!
> 
> simply call her or txt her and tell her this "Listen babe, even though its been only 2 months that we've been together but I have strong feelings for you! I have never been like this with anyone and I thought we had something special going on between us! I understand that I crossed the line last firday and I do apologise for that. I understand that you have alot going on in your life at the moment and sometimes talking about those [email protected] with someone helps. so I can be all ears and will listen. I really want this to work. can we try again? I hope we can but if you think we're done then remeber I be here for you if you need me" xxxx
> 
> send her that see her heart melt. :thumb:


Well I did this as 1 last try....and It has worked!!

Not word for word, but I pretty much like "My head was In a bad place back then, I think we should give It another chance as we had fun whille It lasted and It can be fun again."

She said yes and has started txt'n me a lot again, thanks for advice lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Well I did this as 1 last try....and It has worked!!
> 
> Not word for word, but I pretty much like "My head was In a bad place back then, I think we should give It another chance as we had fun whille It lasted and It can be fun again."
> 
> She said yes and has started txt'n me a lot again, thanks for advice lol


See you in a few weeks / months, then, when a similar sorry tale will probably unfold again.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Well I did this as 1 last try....and It has worked!!
> 
> Not word for word, but I pretty much like "My head was In a bad place back then, I think we should give It another chance as we had fun whille It lasted and It can be fun again."
> 
> She said yes and has started txt'n me a lot again, thanks for advice lol


I told you it will work... 

and don't listen to this sad mofo @Jaff0  he plays the role of a pessimist in UKM. i hate the [email protected] anyway


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Now, now boys. Let's play nice.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Now, now boys. Let's play nice.


I always play nice.

Best to let him blow off his hot air in his own, "special" way.


----------

